# Looking for a long term rental



## DS100 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi we are a family of 3 adults looking for a long term rental within a reasonable commute of benidorm. We are looking for something furnished and preferably with the use of a pool. We also have a small dog who is very well behaved. We need a minimum of 2 bedrooms and have a budget of around 500 euros give or take. If you have anything available we would be looking on to view asap


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DS100 said:


> Hi we are a family of 3 adults looking for a long term rental within a reasonable commute of benidorm. We are looking for something furnished and preferably with the use of a pool. We also have a small dog who is very well behaved. We need a minimum of 2 bedrooms and have a budget of around 500 euros give or take. If you have anything available we would be looking on to view asap


:welcome:

take a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html - there's a section about renting with links to national rental websites

Where I live is maybe a bit far to commute - 40 mins to an hour, but if that's OK for you I can suggest a couple of agents - if it's too far I imagine some of our more local members might be able to do the same

if anyone has a property to offer directly, please do so by Private Message


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

I have had a number of long term rentals and by far the best way is to book accommodation somewhere for 5-7 days and do the local estate agents and see what they have by visiting the accommodation. Finding a place via the internet is very hit and miss as there are so many things they do not mention.

If you have a house, while the owner is not allowed inside the house without your permission, some like to visit weekly, even daily to look after gardens, animals, pick fruit and such. They consider it their right to do so.

Long term rental in Spain is generally 8-11 months. A year on one contract means you gain certain rights, so owners will only allow you 11 months but you can renew for another 11 months.

Short term rental is under 6 months and those months cost a lot more than long term rental months.

You will need an NIE number to rent, to open a bank account, etc. Not as easy to get as it used to be.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Cyberia said:


> Long term rental in Spain is generally 8-11 months. A year on one contract means you gain certain rights, so owners will only allow you 11 months but you can renew for another 11 months.
> 
> Short term rental is under 6 months and those months cost a lot more than long term rental months.
> 
> You will need an NIE number to rent, to open a bank account, etc. Not as easy to get as it used to be.


Please note that this information is now out of date. An 11 month contract isn't worth the paper it's written on (from a legal standpoint). The re are no 'additional' rights on an annual contract.

You also don't actually NEED an NIE to rent although more owners are now asking for it.


NIE's are actually very simple to get - no difficulty at all. The certificate of registration (aka residencia) does now require more paperwork.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We are half an hour from Benidorm on the tram/train. There are several rental properties around here.

When were you thinking of renting from. I know of at least one house that is available from September if you are interested.

Please PM me for more details


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> We are half an hour from Benidorm on the tram/train. There are several rental properties around here.
> 
> When were you thinking of renting from. I know of at least one house that is available from September if you are interested.
> 
> Please PM me for more details


Only the OP will need to contribute more often to be able to PM...


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Only the OP will need to contribute more often to be able to PM...


Yes, of course. I hadn't noticed that this was their first post.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

snikpoh. I was aware of that one court case a few years ago but try and get a 12 month contract anywhere and you will not get it. Try and claim those rights and you will probably have to go to court over it.

Yes, many agencies will ask for an NIE now as I have been in my last few long lets.

On other forums I have had people complain that they are not as easy to get as they once were, but yes the Residencia is easy.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cyberia said:


> snikpoh. I was aware of that one court case a few years ago but try and get a 12 month contract anywhere and you will not get it. Try and claim those rights and you will probably have to go to court over it.
> 
> Yes, many agencies will ask for an NIE now as I have been in my last few long lets.
> 
> On other forums I have had people complain that they are not as easy to get as they once were, but yes the Residencia is easy.


you will get 12 month contracts - I have one & in fact also had one in my last 2 places

Also, the law changed in June 2013 as far as rental contracts are concerned, & that '12 month' trigger no longer exists

& you're confused still regarding the NIE - the NIE has no requirements other than that you have a reason to need one - it's the registering as resident which is more complicated


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Cyberia said:


> snikpoh. I was aware of that one court case a few years ago but try and get a 12 month contract anywhere and you will not get it. Try and claim those rights and you will probably have to go to court over it.
> 
> Yes, many agencies will ask for an NIE now as I have been in my last few long lets.
> 
> On other forums I have had people complain that they are not as easy to get as they once were, but yes the Residencia is easy.


You are mistaken - the law changed recently and now only 6 or 12 month contracts are legal renewable up to 3 years. If an agent is only willing to issue 11 month contracts then perhaps you could point out that they are not legal!

As a landlord, I for one have only issued 12 month contracts for the last 9 years!


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

snikpoh. 11 month contracts are still legal.

You issued 12 month contracts for 5 years before a court ruling changed them?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cyberia said:


> snikpoh. 11 month contracts are still legal.
> 
> You issued 12 month contracts for 5 years before a court ruling changed them?


12 month contracts have always been available - you must have been dealing with the wrong people  


an 11 month contract would have to be VERY carefully worded to be outwith the LAU - & as far as the LAU is concerned, the 'trigger' is now 6 monhs - so it really hardly matters how long the contract is for - if it's for longer than 6 months & doesn't specifically state that it isn't covered by the LAU, then it is, & the tenant has the right to stay for 3 years

as long as they don't break the terms of the contract, of course


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Cyberia said:


> snikpoh. 11 month contracts are still legal.
> 
> You issued 12 month contracts for 5 years before a court ruling changed them?


... most 11 month contracts that I've seen are not covered by the LAU - so you make a choice, be covered by the LAU or not.

Yep, always done 12 month contracts as they have always been legal as @Xabiachica says. A few years ago, that was all that was legal and supported by the LAU.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> ... most 11 month contracts that I've seen are not covered by the LAU - so you make a choice, be covered by the LAU or not.
> 
> Yep, always done 12 month contracts as they have always been legal as @Xabiachica says. A few years ago, that was all that was legal and supported by the LAU.


it depends upon the wording - they specifically have to state that they aren't within the auspices of the LAU - if they don't, then they are covered by it

I would certainly never sign one that wasn't under the LAU


----------

